
North Pacific Logbook - blast
https://100r.co/site/north_pacific_logbook.html
======
throwawaysea
This is a really cool resource that contains some magical bits. For example:

> Week 8 July 26th 0400 Realized that the GRIB files I downloaded yesterday
> were lower resolution weather, and did not rightly show the severity and
> extent of the weather running along the coast of BC. Upon seeing the
> detailed forecast this morning, we triple-reefed the main and braced for
> impact. The weather was horrible. We got huge waves, lots of wind and thick,
> thick fog. I was very discouraged, disheartened with what lay between us and
> our goal, yet another monster on the ocean, one my body and mind were just
> not up to facing. We were both sad, and angry for a while. We sat inside
> wishing it'd all end now. Then a group of dolphins appeared in the fog. A
> large group! Devine saw them swimming around the boat, they kept us company
> for a long while. We could hear them chatting through the hull, like several
> squeaky toys were being squeezed underwater. Everytime I heard a squeak it
> made me smile, it made us feel better and gave us the courage to push on.
> Thank you dolphins for being there with us, as always.

I also enjoyed the philosophical musings at the end.

------
oneoff1777711
“We are relying on very fragile systems. We depend on Devine's ancient iphone
5 for navigation and for weather, and today it developed this weird bug, which
scared me. My phone died early on in this trip, I'm not sure why. As I was
charging it off a rechargeable battery one night, it began vibrating and would
not stop! Then, I couldn't charge it anymore and the battery went flat. We've
got an older phone with Navionics and Iridium mail as backup, but I worry, as
I hate depending on these flimsy, buggy devices. I am angry that we didn't
plan this better. We talk a lot about over-reliance on tech, yet we keep
making mistakes. Though in truth, we had 3 working phones and we did not think
it possible that all 3 would fail at the same time. Our safety is tied to the
working of these devices and it is scary. It is dumb and I am angry.“

------
simonebrunozzi
James Hamilton, distinguished engineer at AWS, has been living in a boat for
several years now, and he's frequently traveling somewhere in the world. [0]

He's currently somewhere in Norway.

[0]: [https://mvdirona.com/](https://mvdirona.com/)

~~~
RobRivera
I unabashedly would love to do this

------
michaelangerman
If you love the wilderness, love being out there in nature, this is as close
as you can almost get in our modern world. I have an incredible respect for
people who do these adventures and live to tell their stories...

and then tell them in a way that resonates with the way I would tell the story
too...

~~~
geocrasher
If you haven't, you need to read Kon-Tiki.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kon-
Tiki_Expedition:_By_Ra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kon-
Tiki_Expedition:_By_Raft_Across_the_South_Seas)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kon-
Tiki_expedition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kon-Tiki_expedition)

Fascinating stuff!

------
tobr
Also documented in this video:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=RWgnOFycA0g](https://youtube.com/watch?v=RWgnOFycA0g)

